# SW Equipment for sale



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

I tore down my 265gal SW tank about 1 1/2 years ago. Sold the tank and stand but kept some of the hardware thinking that I'll start up again one day. Now, I don't think that will now happen so up for sale they go.

Allk that is left is this:

1x Korallin Ca Reactor with 1 gal (95% full) ARM media = $225.00

I'm located in east Van
Thanks for looking


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

bttt please!!


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Bttt one more time!


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Bttt once again


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Btttt please


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

BtttttTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Btttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Bttttttttttttttt


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Bttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Added some pics:


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Bttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Bttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Bttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Bttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------

